# How to properly adjust plow shoes.



## mac3897

OK
So I finally go to use my new setup for the first time yestday.
It worked great but i had to take the plow shoes off of the plow.

Is there an easy way to adjust them to work properly especailly for a gravel drive?


Thanks
Mac


----------



## wyldman

Most people never use the shoes,even on gravel.Just lift the blade up a hair to take some weight off it so it doesn't peel all the gravel up.

If you do want to adjust them,there should be a whole bunch of washers with the shoes.Take some of those washers and put them on the shoe mounting post before you mount it to the plow,to get the right height.The addtional washers can be stored on top of the shoe post once it has been installed,before inserting your pin.


----------



## Arc Burn

OK,shoe adjustment in this order.
1)Raise plow
2)Remove clip holding shoes
3)Remove shoe
4)Grasp firmly with right hand
5)Throw shoe as far as you can 
I do not like them and as Wyldman stated a little practice and you will learn how to keep the blade a hair high,this won't be an issue when the ground is froze anyways,other than that you should have washers to shim your shoe down to what ever level you desire.Good luck with your new plow!


----------



## SCL

I plow a lot of graval with a heavy 8" plow. Take the shoes off! Just a pain and they don't save enough of the edge to make a difference. Do like wildman said, drop the plow then pick it up a touch. You'll get the feel for this.


----------



## Arc Burn

Mac,be carefull about stacking washers on top of the shoes on trip edge plows like yours,the top of the shoe mount will actually dent the plow from behind when it trips,i learned the hardway even though i read not to do it!Sorry to contradict ya Wyldman but we just noticed that on our new MM2 yesterday!


----------



## wyldman

> _Originally posted by Arc Burn _
> *Mac,be carefull about stacking washers on top of the shoes on trip edge plows like yours,the top of the shoe mount will actually dent the plow from behind when it trips,i learned the hardway even though i read not to do it!Sorry to contradict ya Wyldman but we just noticed that on our new MM2 yesterday! *


No apology neccesary,that was something I didn't know,but now I do


----------



## BRL

You mean adjust my boat anchor?




Just tie a longer or shorter rope to it as needed.


----------



## mulchmonkey2000

Just got myself some new boat anchors this year. Maybe i should take the boat out and do some fishing, sure is warm enough out...lol


----------



## Mick

I heard they were going for $50 a shoe on eBay.

I actually saw an advertisement where someone wanted to buy a set. Unfortunately, I forgot about it before I got around to calling him to sell him mine.


----------



## OffRoadPlow

I love my shoes.... I don't know why you guys say to get rid of them.... I think they make a great stand to keep the blade off the garage floor in the off season...  I actually have a set that was made for me to test, they look more like skis that the typical round bottom end. I am not sure I can bring myself to use them, but I will let you know if I try....


----------



## CARDOCTOR

SHOES

WE DONT NEED NO STINKING SHOES LOL



CARDOCTOR


----------



## Got Snow

*shoes needed*

since most everyone hates there shoes.....anyone nearby that wants to donate/sell cheap thier shoe set-ups?(shoes,washers and pins)

i need at least 1 side, as 1 side fell out yesterday (figure that out???? )


----------



## Mike 97 SS

What Arc Burn said!!!!!   Mike


----------



## Snoworks

I agree with Arc Burn, now just repeat steps 1 through 5 for the other side, and your done!

Chuck B.


----------



## BRL

"actually have a set that was made for me to test, they look more like skis that the typical round bottom end. I am not sure I can bring myself to use them, but I will let you know if I try..."

That's a Meyer style shoe, be careful if you do use it.  Actually that is one part of the Meyer plows that is well built, I haven't been able to bend or break any of them over the years LOL. 

Got Snow,
If you want to pay for shipping I have some lying around I believe.


----------



## gordyo

> Just a pain and they don't save enough of the edge to make a difference


I will have to disagree. I know I am in the vast minority on this one but I use shoes.

Ok now that you have stopped rolling on the floor laughing!

I never used shoes until 4 years ago. I got to thinking why the heck would plow manufacturers put them on plows if they didn't do anything. Every October the first thing I would do to get ready for the plow season was put new cutting edges on my 5 plows. Depending on how heavy a season it was sometimes I would go through two cutting edges in a season. I decided that I was going to experiment and run a season with shoes to see if they actually made a difference. That was four years ago and the shoes are still on all my trucks. I am not suggesting that anyone run shoes, that's your decision, I am just letting you know what I found out in my own little experiment.

1. It has been 3 years since I replaced a cutting edge when I was replacing them every year.
2. The smile that I would always get on the cutting edge is very minimal, and hardly noticable now that I run with shoes
3. Adjusted with the cutting edge hitting the pavement the plow scrapes just as well as it did without shoes. Obviously you have to set the shoes a little lower than the cutting edge at first and let the cutting edge wear a little bit down to the shoe height. (Note: I do salt my roads at the beggining of a storm)
4. I do not backdrag with any of my plows so whether shoes affect backdragging with the plow I don't know.

Again it does not matter to me whether you use them or not I am just sharing information.


----------



## CPSS

Gordyo, I have to agree with you. I was kind of afraid to post because of all the negatives. Our 2001 has had shoes on it since new( adjusted with washers as needed), and the edge is still new. We also replace the cutting edge every year on all our other plows. I think the thing most others forget is to adjust the blade height with the washers often. The shoe were put there for a reason by the mfg. It costs them money to supply them, so why are they there if we don't need them? OK guys, I said it so go ahead, cut me up, I can take it!


----------



## wyldman

I agree with the carbide wear being less with the shoes on,but the shoes always seem to get caught or bent on something,and end up in the garbage.


----------



## mike9497

i made a nice plow dolly out of my shoes.i have the ultra mount so i had custom wheels and mounts made up that hold 650 lbs each and i bolted them to the bottom of my shoes and the two stands that hold the plow up when you take it off.works great.better than spending $140 for that plow dolly that is only good for the older mounting style.cost me $50 for the supplys to make.now the 650 lbs i tested that using weights from my gym room.held over 800lbs for 2 days until it bent the mounts.which made the swivel break apart.

you guys that use shoes i don't see anything wrong with runing them,but the lots and drives i do the shoes would do more harm than good.i've bent many shoes plowing these lots.also when i use to plow for the state there was know way that the shoes would last doing 40 plus mph for over 10 hours.now those shoes on the flink plow are over a foot long and about 8 inches thick.i could just see them getting stuck in a crack along the highway while doing high speeds


----------



## mulchmonkey2000

The thing i hate is they always seem to get caught on something.:realmad:


----------



## alohazabel

*plow shoes dented my minute mount*

*Mac,be carefull about stacking washers on top of the shoes on trip edge plows like yours,the top of the shoe mount will actually dent the plow from behind when it trips,i learned the hardway even though i read not to do it!Sorry to contradict ya Wyldman but we just noticed that on our new MM2 yesterday!*

This happened to me today. Nice dent on each side, and wrecked the paint job.....


----------



## Pblanton

I like 'em, but I only plow my dirt driveway and the dirt road in front of my house. 

I did however, learn about not stacking washers on top of the shoe mount so I'm going to cut a piece of black pipe and use it as a bushing on top of a few washers on the topside.


----------

